# ORIS Quality?



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

hello again everybody,

just an update with the white coating issue that i encountered about the same time last year. after getting it fixed by the authorized service center in MA,USA last september it seemed that the problem is back again as you can see on the picture. honestly i'm getting frustrated here as it will warrant another trip to their AD. this is a watch that's not even 2 y/o and it's showing some issues already. i already e mailed ORIS and hope to hear from them soon. i'm not even confident that they totally eliminate the problem as it has happened before. i'm afraid that the 3 year warranty will lapse on this watch and i'll be stuck with a defective watch (assuming they'll fix it again this time). 
if you were in my shoes what would you do?

angel


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

White coating?? Where?


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Tagdevil said:


> White coating?? Where?


Looks like the second hand is oxidized. Anyone know if these are plated or polished stainless?

OP: I think this is a common issue with some older TT1's. You may want to google this issue to see what other owners have done to correct it.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Buy a seiko


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tagdevil said:


> White coating?? Where?


hello there tagdevil...

it's actually on the second hand and it seemed that the minute is showing a scratch...had this issue last year...i'll try to take a clearer photo to see the issue...


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

OH Redhawk said:


> Looks like the second hand is oxidized. Anyone know if these are plated or polished stainless?
> 
> OP: I think this is a common issue with some older TT1's. You may want to google this issue to see what other owners have done to correct it.


saw one in the foof a while back...not sure what they did with the issue...i think the bigger issue is...it's coming back and for a less than 2y/o watch i believe that it's unacceptable...


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Morethan1 said:


> Buy a seiko


not a seiko but a casio..particularly the gw5000...and it's built like a tank...;P


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Did you get it from an AD? If not, could it be a fake? If so, why isn't the AD handling this?


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tagdevil said:


> Did you get it from an AD? If not, could it be a fake? If so, why isn't the AD handling this?


i got it from an authorized AD so it's the real thing (torneau NJ) and yes i already sent it twice for repair. 1st issue- it slowed after 5-6 months of ownership and it was corrected by watchmaker MA. 2nd issue which has recurred is the coating on the second hand and what appears to be a scratch on the minute hand. I emailed ORIS already and they want me to send it again. I'm just not confident anymore that it would not come back the 3rd time...
i really like the watch i'm afraid that the warranty will lapse and i will be left with a defective watch. Well, hopefully when i do send it back the issue will be totally corrected...just getting frustrated here...

angel


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Tourneau is a company with a reputation to uphold and with no discounts. Why aren't they handling all this? Why are you emailing Oris? This is what an AD is for......support and customer service. If they can't fix it, they need to replace it......or you raise the issue to higher levels at Tourneau and if still dissatisfied call the Better Business Bureau.

What does Tourneau say about this?


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tagdevil said:


> Did you get it from an AD? If not, could it be a fake? If so, why isn't the AD handling this?


yes i got it from and AD (torneau NJ) so it's the real thing and yes i send it to watchmaker MA twice for 2 different issues. 1st- the watch slowed after few months of ownership and they corrected that. 2nd issue is the whitish coating on the second hand and what appears to be a scratch on the minute hand and this issue has returned thus this post. I'm not confident anymore that this issue will not return for the 3rd time and begin to question the quality of the watch. I already emailed ORIS and I'm waiting for their second reply. They did suggest to send it (again) to watchmaker and have it repaired. I'm just getting frustrated right now and it definitely put a dent to my impression of the company.
thanks for your reply.

angel


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Send it in again to Oris, ask that they swap out the entire hands set for a new set from the factory. That should take care of the problem right?


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

sorry for the duplicate replies.

I'm planning to go to torneau anytime next week. Too busy for this week and yes they don't really give substantial discount. 
I'll see what they have to say this time.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

balzebub said:


> Send it in again to Oris, ask that they swap out the entire hands set for a new set from the factory. That should take care of the problem right?


I'm hoping that they will change the whole set of hands and that would take care of the problem. Not sure what they did the first time it happened.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tagdevil said:


> Tourneau is a company with a reputation to uphold and with no discounts. Why aren't they handling all this? Why are you emailing Oris? This is what an AD is for......support and customer service. If they can't fix it, they need to replace it......or you raise the issue to higher levels at Tourneau and if still dissatisfied call the Better Business Bureau.
> 
> What does Tourneau say about this?


I actually emailed ORIS because they can communicate directly to their service center. This time I emailed them and actually requested for watch exchange. The nature of the problem is definitely a QC issue and i don't want to settle for a defective watch. I believe that my request is warranted.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

here's another pic. hope the discoloration on the second hand is more visible as well as the scratch on the minute hand.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Send it back until they get it right and tell them so. Tell them you want a new set of hands and they most likely will comply.

I wouldn't deal with any AD who didn't give me a good deal as I've always received a substantial discount and good service afterwards.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at my oris hands  common issue,poor quality hands....


----------



## weigojmi (Jul 22, 2013)

umm what?


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

navjing0614 said:


> View attachment 1597309
> 
> here's another pic. hope the discoloration on the second hand is more visible as well as the scratch on the minute hand.


The scratch would have happened during an intervention, so likely the last time the watch was in for repairs - you probably just didn't notice it. Unless hands are touching as they go around the dial (again an installation fault) then they won't just get scratched while inside the watch.

The film on the hand problem is well known with Oris, and as far as I know there really is no permanent solution. Even on FOOF Warren (one of the mods there who works for FOO) has had this and he says he just opens the watch, cleans off the white film, and waits for it to come back before cleaning them again. Kind of boggles my mind that Oris can't seem to solve this.

Here are some photos that illustrate the problem a little clearer for those who have not seen it....before cleaning:



After cleaning:



These hands also seem to corrode quite easily - this hand is corroded near the tip. When I look at the ages of the various Oris watches I have serviced and the condition of their hands, and compare that to other brands, they seem to degrade much faster in the Oris watches.

Another problem their divers have had is the blue dials fading to a copper colour like this one is:



I know people who have sent the watches in for a dial exchange and the new dial also faded.

I've always thought the film on the hands was due to some sort of off gassing maybe from the dials, but not sure of that.

I suspect that if you get this fixed under warranty, and it comes back when the warranty runs out, you will end up paying for the repairs in the future.

Cheers, Al


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

as always thank you very much Archer for shedding light on this issue. 

The first time i received the watch from service it seemed that there was no scratch on the minute hand not unless, as you've said that it touches something as it goes around. The most irritating part is seeing the coating on the second hand instead of seeing reflection from a light a source. Warren of FOOF won't have any problem on doing the cleaning himself as he is capable of doing so. But what about the ordinary guys just like me? Now I'm a little anxious because when the warranty ends then i would need to pay for the repairs and we are talking about every year (not even in my case). That for me is mind boggling for a watch of this quality? I emailed ORIS directly as it seemed that they are quite prompt in answering concerns. Let's see what happens next.

You're making a great service to those who are planning to buy this kind of model. Letting them be aware of a potential issue on owning this kind of watch. You might be saving somebody from headaches if they're planning to get this watch

Again thank you Archie for taking time to address my issue (from an expert's perspective). More power to you.

regards- angel


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tag makes a very good point. The AD should be dealing with all this on your behalf and contacting Oris for you.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

That is great info Archer. Do you happen to know if the hands are nickel or chrome plated? Are all three hands constructed the same and do they suffer the same condition? 

If the hands were machined from a very porous material or were plated improperly, we could be looking at oxidation. If the plating is too thin or the composition is incorrect, oxidation would certainly be a concern. That would also explain why the white appearance returns some time after cleaning. This could also be isolated to a specific batch of hands, which would explain why not every watch is affected. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

sticky said:


> Tag makes a very good point. The AD should be dealing with all this on your behalf and contacting Oris for you.


i'll pay them a visit week after our needed vacation.See what the have to say


----------



## Baby Jesus (Sep 5, 2010)

I have two titans and both have dirty hands :-!


----------



## JimmyJunk30 (Oct 30, 2013)

This is crazy, how is this an acceptable on a $1k+ watch?


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

weigojmi said:


> umm what?


They are not polished any more...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm...looks like Oris quality is slipping? My Oris chronometer is 17 years old and the heated blue steel hands are still good as new.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm...looks like Oris quality is slipping? My Oris chronometer is 17 years old and the heated blue steel hands are still good as new.


I think the hands and dial problems were isolated to certain batches of watches.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought an aquis over a month ago, and I still have yet to actually possess the watch because of various quality issues. 2 watches.....2 quality issues (poor timekeeping and a bent, poorly machined second hand). I love the styling but I don't think I would ever buy an oris again.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

gagnello said:


> I bought an aquis over a month ago, and I still have yet to actually possess the watch because of various quality issues. 2 watches.....2 quality issues (poor timekeeping and a bent, poorly machined second hand). I love the styling but I don't think I would ever buy an oris again.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


Don't dismiss them so quickly, I think they still make some very decent pieces.

This is my Oris pointer date chronometer, sorry the photo is borrowed off the net, mine is in for the first service after I bought it 17 years ago. Will post some pics when I get it back.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

JimmyJunk30 said:


> This is crazy, how is this an acceptable outside on a $1k+ watch?


exactly.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

gagnello said:


> I bought an aquis over a month ago, and I still have yet to actually possess the watch because of various quality issues. 2 watches.....2 quality issues (poor timekeeping and a bent, poorly machined second hand). I love the styling but I don't think I would ever buy an oris again.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


I'm beginning to feel the same now. I think I'll never buy another ORIS again. I'll see what torneu would do this Tuesday.


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had a couple Oris with the same issue. Also Panerai since some think its related to less expensive brands. Its something oxidizing the hands. All they are going to do in the most likely scenario is replace the hands. They can also be cleaned although this does not solve the OP's original issue...


----------



## Baby Jesus (Sep 5, 2010)

My oldest titan c have really bad oxidation in both hands, it doesn't bother me i think it give the watch character.

Do i sound like an Oris fanboy


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Hmm this is worrying..I have a almost one year old oris divers date in blue and have yet to see my hands covered in white? Keep my fingers crossed..









Sent via carrier pigeons


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

blackbard said:


> I've had a couple Oris with the same issue. Also Panerai since some think its related to less expensive brands. Its something oxidizing the hands. All they are going to do in the most likely scenario is replace the hands. They can also be cleaned although this does not solve the OP's original issue...


cleaning the hands won't solve the issue as clearly the coating came back after the first cleaning. What I can understand though is that the scratch on the minute hand also came back. Though this was explained by Archer in the earlier post. Still hopeful that they can "permanently" solve the issue of this watch.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

OH Redhawk said:


> That is great info Archer. Do you happen to know if the hands are nickel or chrome plated? Are all three hands constructed the same and do they suffer the same condition?
> 
> If the hands were machined from a very porous material or were plated improperly, we could be looking at oxidation. If the plating is too thin or the composition is incorrect, oxidation would certainly be a concern. That would also explain why the white appearance returns some time after cleaning. This could also be isolated to a specific batch of hands, which would explain why not every watch is affected.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


The hands are certainly plated, but with what I don't know.

Note that this film and corrosion also appears on the dial markers on some watches.

Cheers, Al


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

Since you have the same scratch on the minute hand I'm willing to be they cleaned the hands...

It will not permanently solve the issue as you mentioned. As I read it seems to affect the Earlier models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue-Coffee (Aug 9, 2014)

I think there is oxidation on my second hand too. Watch is 3 years old, didnt notice when oxidation started. My question is, what will happen if I leave the second hand as it is? I would love a bit of vintage look on the watch, but would be worried if this will worsen to make the watch ugly / affect watch function.


----------



## david9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi there, 

Is this an issue just with the diver models? I have been considering the purchase of one, but now am having second thoughts.


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

when I first researched it, it was limited to the F1 series…I was surprised to see it on a diver. Mine does not have any issue...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

gagnello said:


> I bought an aquis over a month ago, and I still have yet to actually possess the watch because of various quality issues. 2 watches.....2 quality issues (poor timekeeping and a bent, poorly machined second hand). I love the styling but I don't think I would ever buy an oris again.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


Well... I took the Oris plunge twice, having purchased two pre-owned Aquis' - the blue dial/bezel combo on stainless steel and the black dial/bezel combo on rubber. Regrettably, I sold the blue Oris and later purchased the black. The blue kept perfect time and the black runs fast, outside of Oris specs. Both were/are beautiful and comfortable timepieces and I am now an Oris guy.

Regarding the any issue with the movement, as I have with my black Oris... I would consider that more of an issue with the manufacturer of the movement than with Oris. After all, Oris doesn't manufacture its own movements, at least not in the average line of Aquis divers. As far as I'm concerned, any watch manufacturer could get a malfunctioning ETA or Sellita movement. I have heard stories and read posts in which watches made by other other companies, often more expensive than Oris, have had "issues" with the accuracy and/or functioning of the movement housed within the watch case. In other words, this is NOT exclusive to Oris.

As you can see from my sig line, I have owned a few watches. I am by no means an expert but, from my experience, Oris is a solid watch and well worth the money. In fact, as I've said before, Oris are very nice Swiss made watches that tend to fly under the radar of most in the watch loving world.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

david9999 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is this an issue just with the diver models? I have been considering the purchase of one, but now am having second thoughts.


Hi David, It seems to be more of an issue with blue dialled Oris watches in general rather than just divers. I've got several of them (including a blue DD) and there have been no problems.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

sticky said:


> Hi David, It seems to be more of an issue with blue dialled Oris watches in general rather than just divers. I've got several of them (including a blue DD) and there have been no problems.


Same here. Have a black TT1 diver with no issues. Gorgeous watch. Buy Oris from an AD or reputable gray dealer with extreme confidence and enthusiasm!!


----------



## allforfun (Jul 10, 2011)

I have had the exact same problem with the same watch im now on my third brand new watch was not happy with the first 2 from dealer the build quality is very poor on these even the one I have now has a speck of dust on it inside hands and battons are now fine though


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

hello everybody. Just an update. I got my watch back after almost a month. They said that the hands were changed as oppose to just cleaning it.

here's hoping that this would totally resolve my past issues. It's nice to have my ORIS back.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

update:

yes the discoloration came back not due to oxidation (or something) but for another reason. i went to dealer and after a back and forth calls ORIS directly called me and resolve the issue once and for all.

yes the exchanged the my old blue DD to a new aquis blue diver. the lady from ORIS was very helpful from the beginning until i received the replacement watch. thank you ORIS for listening to your customers

and personally attending to my case. customer service is not dead after all. more power ORIS....

i'm writing this update so those people who have issues with their ORIS would know that they do listen to their customers and help the best they can (provided your watch is still under warranty).

have a good day everybody and yes my story has a happy ending...

cheers,

angel


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know how things turned out Angel. So far my DD is still looking good but it's worth knowing that there are options if things go bad.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Every so often, a manufacture will have certain dud batch products, be it a car, motor bike, Apple or food manufacturer. 
Even a $500,000 Ferrari 458 or Ducati superbike catches fire.
Thanks for sharing and glad the after sales services are good.


----------



## db1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear of anyone who have had a not-so-good experience with their Oris purchase.

Don't you forget that any known brand has this kind of stuff going on, maybe you would be surprised to hear but there were a couple of incidents were people who have bought a $100-200K watch brand spanking new from the AD, have had to return it for a replacement cause of a movement issue, or a cosmetic issue - these things happen, especially when you purchase a mechanical watch and not a plastic quartz which is usually assembled by a robot.

In General - Speaking with my own experience of owning an Oris Artelier Big Date (a beautiful watch BTW), ORIS gives an amazing value of what you pay for their watch 

For an example, some hyped-up brands sometimes are selling their own models housing the same movement as an ORIS, with worse finishing in compare to an ORIS, for twice the price ! just to give an example of how well Oris mechanical watches are priced.

Talking about materials and finishing, Oris is using top quality metals (same as the hyped-up brands, no matter what people will tell you) for their watch parts, bracelet and cases, 
ORIS finish their watches very well (at least the ones I've had the pleasure to hold in my hand).

I think that if my Oris Artelier Big Date would be the same watch with "JLC" in the front - people would pay $6K easily, since the quality of the watch could be compared to the much more expensive brands. this is IMO but I know many Oris owners will say the same.

Good to know you have purchased your Oris from an AD, therefore I'm sure you will get good service and get your watch right.

All the best !!

Db1


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm...looks like Oris quality is slipping? My Oris chronometer is 17 years old and the heated blue steel hands are still good as new.


I am kind of agree with you. My old Oris totally do not have these problems. It seems that Oris part suppliers QA controls are not in place.


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi, is there any possibility that oris solved that problems in 2017 aquis


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

no possibility


----------



## daiKel (Feb 2, 2014)

this is a great looking watch. reminds me a bit of an omega seamaster professional


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

This was an informative read. I am a new Oris owner as of November as an engagement gift from my future parents by law. 
I agree that Oris is an under the radar company, but I believe they make solid, reliable and beautiful wrist watches. 
After some years or after a life achievement, I will pick up an Artelier with a calendar and moonphase complication. Unless I make significant advances in my salary to afford a Patek complication!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antiman (Jul 25, 2018)

here's mine, i have this same stupid problem! mine is really copper now, barely blue!


----------

